# i'm at a loss.



## paigepopcorn (Oct 31, 2011)

hi ladies, 
i really need some advice, i'm at a complete loss at what to do 
i've been having really bad abdominal pain since last september, had scans and they show a dermoid cyst. the first gynaecologist i saw was meant to refer me for a laparoscopy, but because she was on and off sick leave she never did.... i've wrote letters of complaint to my local mp's and the health boards about this. the mp has wrote back several times and has also wrote to the health board and wants an appointment for the op sent straight out to me. after waiting months and still being in constant pain i finally had an appointment with another gyny who refered me for the op, i had a pre op a couple of weeks ago and today i have rang to ask where i am on the waiting list. i will be waiting up until november time  what can i do?!
x x x


----------



## Kllkkl2006 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi Paigepopcorn hun

I feel your pain with waiting around its an absolute joke it's taken16 months to get where I am today and I'm
Still no closer on my road to a family due to hospitals appointments being rediculous 
One thing i can suggest is a close friend of mine who like me and you had pcos had a large cyst awaiting removal the pain got so bad she went to a&e and the next morning she was opperated on and she started her journey after me but got her fertility clinic appointment 6 weeks before me so hospital mat of fast tracked her!!
Is so unfair the waiting! I have my first appointment tues and I hinesight I know they will say we will be intouch and it will be another 6 months like it has this time! :-(
Chin up hun

Trini xx


----------



## Starsky32 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi Paigepopcorn,
We've chatted before on the South Wales area site. I'm so sorry you're still waiting hun :-(
Just kick up a fuss. I sent an e-mail to the chief executive of ABM when my lap & dye was cancelled.
The person I dealt with was called Sarah James, assistant director of women & child health. There is someone new in charge of complaints within women and child health now (she phoned me to ask if my complaint has been resolved) but I can't remember her name. Is there any way your GP could send another letter in to try to expedite the op? 
It is so frustrating, I was intially referred in October 2010 and had my lap & dye in March 2012 so I really feel your pain.
Maybe the other option is to rock up at casualty when the pain is bad to see if this could push things forward. I had a friend in another area who has pretty bad endo who did this.
Take care anyway, and feel free to give me a shout anytime if you want a rant xxxx


----------



## lexiecat (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi paigepopcorn

i just want to offer my support.. I feel like we've been mucked around by the nhs loads. I know the pressures on them are great but i know if i treated my clients the way they seem to treat their patients... I'd have been out of a job a long time ago!

The first mention we had of any counselling support was when we were finally diagnosed with issues... that followed 2 years of emotional distress that we (particularly me) found hard to cope with.

good luck
x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Could you ask your GP to refer you to another hospital? When I was first refereed (for endo) I chose my local hospital and it was about 6 months to get an initial appointment. I went back to the GP and went back through the "choose and book" system and chose a different hospital (a lot further away from home but close to work) I waited less than 2 months for my first appointment and 6 weeks for my lap. As it was a smaller hospital that didnt deal with emergancy patients or complicated cases they arent subject to the same delays as big hospitals (plus lower waiting times when you arrive for your appointment, easier parking, and private hospital rooms!  )x

When you are in pain it feels like it's never going to end (it took my GPs 2 years to actually bother referring me, despite the pain meaning I missed a quarter of the year off work, and the rest of the time had to reduce my hours just to keep going). If the pain comes back like it was before (the endo started growing back straight after the lap) I wouldn't hesitate to go into A&E every time I was in level 8 pain and above xxx


----------

